
General Assembly launches Dash, a Codecademy-style site that teaches you to code - coloneltcb
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/10/15/general-assembly-launches-dash-codeacademy-style-site-teaches-code/
======
gkoberger
I'm not sure about Dash (haven't tried it yet), but General Assembly puts out
incredibly high quality courses taught by people working at well-known
companies. If you live in NY or SF, take a look at their course listings:
[https://generalassemb.ly/](https://generalassemb.ly/)

------
britta
In the context of code, "Dash" makes me think of the documentation browser:
[http://kapeli.com/dash](http://kapeli.com/dash)

I hope that's not confusing enough to cause problems for either of them.

------
sczkid
What new features does Dash offer? The only one OP mentions is viewing your
code on a simulated mobile device. While that's useful, it's not particularly
relevant to the target audience of beginning web developers.

Note: Learned the basics of web programming from Codecademy - extremely
helpful service.

------
waitingkuo
I think the pace of the course is too fast for the beginner. For beginners,
trying Codecademy or Treehouse might be better.

------
newlog
Do you know if they get to advanced concepts about front end design? :)

